# Free Bullheads



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Guys, I've basically thrown in the towel on this fishing season. Rather than keeping to take care of my bullheads, I've decided to give them away. I guess there are a dozen or so nice size bullheads in my tank. They have been in there since early April. I've fed them quite well. Chicken, hotdogs, nightcrawlers, grain, creek chubs, small bluegills & even small live bird (long story). 

I don't think I can legally sell them but I beleive I can give them away. 

If someone can pick them up, PM me. If not I'm going to get rid of them tomorrow.

Thanks

PS- I live in Fairborn.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Dink may be looking for bait since he cant get out much these days, You call him?? Id take them but already have a bait tank with a bunch in it that I am waiting for the spawn to be over with before I use them. ( I hate to waste good bait) 

Salmonid
PS call me sometime...


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Ah I worked so hard to get those guys too...haha


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I think these are ones from Secret Spot X, not those ones I got from you. (There might still be a few in there though.)


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Your gonna be kicking yourself about Sept when you get the urge again


----------



## bigcatjoe (Sep 6, 2006)

Flathead fishing clames another. These fish will break your will haha.


----------



## bigcats28 (Jul 23, 2006)

got any combos you wanna give away????? haha


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

bigcatjoe said:


> Flathead fishing clames another. These fish will break your will haha.


Hmm... Nope not that at all. I have no doubt that I can catch them, just turning the corner on a real busy time family & work wise. Fishing has taken a back seat to life, so to speak. I have not got rid of my boat yet (even though I've not had time to even get it in the water this year), so there is still hope for next year. 




bigcats28 said:


> got any combos you wanna give away????? haha


I sold about 20 rods and about 25 Abu reels earlier, your just a little late. Sorry man.


Anyways.... bullheads are/will be gone & the bait tank is now closed for this year.  -Thanks


----------

